

Amazon - The Walmart of the web - rlalwani
http://www.economist.com/node/21530980

======
rlalwani
The internet giant’s new tablet computer fits its strategy of developing big
businesses by charging small prices. The report compared the prices of 100
randomly selected goods at each of 24 American retailers with those items that
were also available on Amazon.com.

To me, it's shocking to see that Amazon's prices are lower than even Walmart.
Only 2 companies fared better - Costco and Dollar General. I think Kindle
Fire's business model is going to create some headaches for iPad.

